

Israeli startup claims it may be able to stop all viruses - elemeno
http://www.timesofisrael.com/hack-this-start-up-claims-it-can-stop-all-viruses-permanently/

======
switch33
This will not work. This does not account for the fact that many hackers do
indeed use code generation tools, macro templates, or metaprogramming. It
doesn't make sense at all for other reasons as well.

For example a hacker could introduce a security vulnerabiity in the code and
then exploit it with another tool, therefore changing the original code to a
certain extent.

